# First load of the season.



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

Yesterday was a great time to cut the cheese...and smoke it!










I have some 8 and 14 year old cheddar. But couldn't convince myself to smoke it. But, I did find some 3 year old at a great price. Along with some other cheese.







These went in the bullet for 3 hours using a tube smoker with a 50/50 blend of apple and Alderwood. I also put some store bought pepperoni 
in there as well for a experiment.  







Packaged up and ready to munch. I really like these 1 pint zip lock vacuum bags! The 3 year old cheese is incredible.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't think I have ever seen cheese that old before, 14 years old would deserve a old bottle of wine to go with it lol, I will smoke some  soon as my sons  #5 PB will be staying here for awhile. temps are getting down at night to make it safe/work properly


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen cheese that old before, 14 years old would deserve a old bottle of wine to go with it lol, I will smoke some  soon as my sons  #5 PB will be staying here for awhile. temps are getting down at night to make it safe/work properly


I've seen 16 year old cheese before.  The 8 year old as awesome. I haven't gotten into the 14 year old yet.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice.  I see our Local Target carries that cheese.  I might have to try.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks great Steve! Like the pepperoni idea too.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 25, 2020)

Don't hesitate to smoke the old stuff.

I've smoked 10 and 12 year old extra sharp white cheddar from Great Lakes and it is absolutely worth it!

Your store bought  pepperoni is giving me some ideas!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 25, 2020)

Yup looks like your set for a while. Love sharp cheese the sharper the better.

Warren


----------



## xray (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks good Steve! That pepperoni with some sliced cheese all vacuum sealed up would make a nice little snack pack!


----------



## chew2475 (Nov 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Yesterday was a great time to cut the cheese...and smoke it!
> 
> View attachment 472335
> 
> ...


Saw the pepperoni and was curious.  Let me know how turns out.  Have any thoughts on what you think might happen or what you are going for?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> Saw the pepperoni and was curious.  Let me know how turns out.  Have any thoughts on what you think might happen or what you are going for?



I was just looking to get a bit of smoky flavor into it. It's pretty good. I'm wondering how it'll be on pizza.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks good Steve. The sharp cheeses are our favorite to smoke. Gonna be some good stuff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks good Steve!
I just did a load of lox, now that it has cooled down a bit down here, & cheese is the next project!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2020)

I need to revisit cheese . Mines always to strong . Even after a long rest .  
Nice work .


----------



## chew2475 (Nov 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I was just looking to get a bit of smoky flavor into it. It's pretty good. I'm wondering how it'll be on pizza.



So you smoked it with the cheese.  Was wondering if you just sliced it and stuck it in with the cheese.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Looks great Steve! Like the pepperoni idea too.


                                                                                                                                                                                    Thanks! The pepperoni tastes pretty good. Though, I think nest time I might pull the casing off firast to allow more smoke to get in the meat.



bill ace 350 said:


> Don't hesitate to smoke the old stuff.
> 
> I've smoked 10 and 12 year old extra sharp white cheddar from Great Lakes and it is absolutely worth it!
> 
> Your store bought  pepperoni is giving me some ideas!


I might do one of the 8 year old ones when I do the curds.



HalfSmoked said:


> Yup looks like your set for a while. Love sharp cheese the sharper the better.
> 
> Warren


Lol! Not the way we eat this stuff!



xray said:


> Looks good Steve! That pepperoni with some sliced cheese all vacuum sealed up would make a nice little snack pack!


Thank you! I already gave a few of them away. They are a nice little snack like that.



Sowsage said:


> Looks good Steve. The sharp cheeses are our favorite to smoke. Gonna be some good stuff!


Thanks Travis! And I'm glad to hear your son is ok.



SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Steve!
> I just did a load of lox, now that it has cooled down a bit down here, & cheese is the next project!
> Al


Thanks Al. My wife wants me to smoke some trout or Lox. I think I'll do some reading up on that.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> So you smoked it with the cheese.  Was wondering if you just sliced it and stuck it in with the cheese.



I did both. Sliced and whole. The sliced came out nice and smoky. The whole piece. Not so much.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow Steve.That's a nice haul. I'm gonna be looking into that 1000 Island cheese. Might just have to order up a bunch if shipping isn't cost prohibitive. You pick that up on your vacation last week?

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks like you're set for a while now, Steve.  That pepperoni is a great idea.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Steve.That's a nice haul. I'm gonna be looking into that 1000 Island cheese. Might just have to order up a bunch if shipping isn't cost prohibitive. You pick that up on your vacation last week?
> 
> Robert


The 3 year old stuff I found at our Walmart.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bought some 4 year old white sharp cheddar a long time ago to make something with, it was great, I will have to start looking at cheese's a little closer think I may have over looked some good stuff, sharper the better imo also


----------



## illini40 (Nov 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Yesterday was a great time to cut the cheese...and smoke it!
> 
> View attachment 472335
> 
> ...



Looks great, Steve. Thanks for sharing.

Once you took the cheese out of the smoke, what was your process before vacuum sealing?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Looks great, Steve. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Once you took the cheese out of the smoke, what was your process before vacuum sealing?



Thanks! I left them on the counter for a few hours. Then wrapped loosely in plastic wrap in the fridge overnight. In the morning I  vacuum sealed them.


----------

